# مقدمة عن هندسة البترول



## م.مجدي عليان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

PETE201(1-0-1)
مقدمة عن هندسة البترول. تعطيعك نبذ شاملة و سريعة عن المفاهيم الاساسية في هندسة البترول و تتميزهذة المادة باحتوائها على كثير من المعلومات الجديدة او بالاصح (تصحح مفاهيم خاطئة كثيرة عن البترول و هندسة البترول). و اخر جزء من المادة يتكلم عن تاريخ هندسة البترول (القسم هذا شيق مرة بشهادة كثير من الطلاب.....و عادة القسم هذا ما يشرحه الدكتور ...بس يطلب من الطلاب انه تقراه....طبعا داخل في الاختبار) .
المادة هذي هي اكثر مادة في القسم تعتمد اكثر شي على الحفظ – و فيها شوية فهم- لكن عموما المادة سهلة جدأ و اسهل المواد اللي رايح تمر عليك بالجامعة.

PETE204(2-3-3)
المادة هذي اول خطوة حقيقية في مجال هندسة البترول. طبعا الكثير يعتقد – و انا بعد كنت اعتقد- انها مادة حفظ. عشان كذة استغربنا يوم قال لنا الدكتور اللي درسنا انه الاختبار (Open Book). تتكلم المادة عن اهم خصائص الصخور لمهندس البترول كالمسامية و النفاذية و ...و ... و كيفيه حسابها و قياسها و كيفية استخدامها في الحسابات. 
المادة كلها فهم....مافيها حفظ بالمرة
المعمل حقها فلة سهل و بسيط و ممتع
(صعوبتها فوق المتوسط....مع وجود بعض الطلاب اللي يعتبرها سهله و البعض الاخر يعتبرها صعبه).

PETE203(3-3-4)
تدرس في هالمادة كيفية عمل خطة للحفرمن ناحية الاجهزة المستخدمة و نوعية الطين المستخدم و خطة الcasing و كيفيه التعامل مع مشاكل الحفر
المادة فهم بالدرجة الاولى .... فيها حسابات كثيرة
هذي اكثر مادة تعتمد صعوبتها على الدكتور
ميزة المادة هذه انك بعد ما تاخذها....تحس انه لك داعي في الحياة.....اقصد بعد المادة هذه....تقدرعلى الاقل تسوي شي في المجال العملي لو شغلوك بعد هالمادة على طول في قسم الحفر.

PETE205(2-3-3)
الماده ذي....مهمه ثم مهمه.... تتكلم عن خصائص الموائع.....طبعا الدراسة تركز على كيفية حساب الخصائص بناء على البيانات المتوفرة.....لأن الطالب يحتاج الى عمل بعض هذه الحسابات في المواد المتقدمة.....المادة كلها حسابات و جداول و 
المعمل حقها فيه شويه قلق (اقل سهوله من معمل PETE204 )
بالنسبه لصعوبتها (هناك اجماع من الطلاب على انها اصعب من PETE204 ) و الاختبار Open Book 

PETE 301 Reservoir Engineering (3-0-3)
المادة تتكلم عن طرق حسابات كميات البترول في المكمن و كيفية حساب الماء المتدف الى بئر الانتاج .....
مااعتقد انه في شركة بترول تقبل موظف من غير ما تسأل عن مستواه في الماده هذي....لأن اللي ما يفهما يتبهدل على المجال العملي.....و اهميتها مو بس في الحسابات اللي فيها ..... لكن في المفاهيم اللي تنشأ عند الطالب لما يعرف الحسابات.....مثلا معرفة كيفية جريان الموائع في المكمن.
و الاختبار Open Book
تعتبر هذي المادة من اصعب مواد التخصص لأن فيها تفكير على كيف كيفك

PETE 302 Subsurface Production Engineering (3-3-4)
بعد الانتهاء من الحفر الى مكان البترول....هناك عدة امور يجب عملها و عدة معدات يجب اختيارها قبل الانتاج......تركز هذه المادة على المعايير التي يجب و ضعها في الحسبان اثناء اختيار هذه المعدات
المادة سهلة....اغلبها حفظ لكن برظو فيها فهم.....و اللي يفهم الشرح يقدر يستغني عن جزء كبير من الحفظ....و لا فيها حسابات كثير.
بالنسبة للمعمل .... عادة تكون محاضرة عادية

PETE 303 Well Logging (3-3-4)
اثناء الحفر...في عدة اجهزه تعمل على ارسال موجات او قياس مقاومة الطبقات(ًُWELL LOGS)....المادة هذي تعلم الطالب طرق تحليل هذي LOGS
المادة صعوبتها فوق المتوسط....و يمكن توصل للصعبة .

PETE 306 Well Testing (2-0-2)
بعد كل فترة من الانتاج (سنه ...نصف سنه) في بعض الاختبارات اللي تعمل على الابار لأسباب كثير....المادة هذه تدرس كيفية تحليل البيانات بعد كل نوع من هذه الاختبارات
المادة شيقة....دسمة....فيها تفكير...تعتبر المادة المثالية في الجامعةJ....و صعوبتها تعتمد على الدكتور بس على العموم فوق المتوسط.

PETE 408 Seminar(0-2-1)
مادة ممتعة و سهلة لطلاب و مملة و غثيثة لطلاب ثانية.....تتكلم عن اساليب الالقاء و في نهاية الكرورس لازم تقدم presention

PETE 411 Water Flood Design (2-3-3)
الظاهر ان المادة هذي هي السينير البروجكت بس زي ما يقولوا (في حلة جديدة).

PETE 401 Reservoir Description (3-0-3)
مادة ممتعة تتعلم فيها كيف تستخدم الاحصاء لمعرفة خصائص الصخور بين الابار و كيفية التعرف على شكل المكمن و التعرف على حجمه و توزيع الموائع فيه......المادة سهلة و ممتعة و مفيدة و تتعلم فيها على استخدام برنامج surfer و هو برنامج قوي و مهم.

PETE 402 Reservoir Simulation (3-0-3)
اهم ما في المادة انك تتعلم تستخدم برنامج simulation بحيث يمكن ان تضع من خلال هذا البرنامج خطة لتطوير مكمن البترول....بالاضافة الى محاضرات في ٍsimulation techniques واللي اغلبها تعتمد على ٍSE301
صعوبة المادة تختلف من شخص الى اخر ....البعض يشوفها سهلة....و البعض يشوفها صعبة

PETE 410 Natural Gas Engineering (3-0-3)
هذي المادة اعادة ل PETE 301و PETE 306 
بس للغازات......المادة فيها صعوبه و فيها مشروع


----------



## mhhalim_eng (8 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيراً
و جائماً أود منك المشاركه الفعاله
أخوك
محمود


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*رد*

مشاركة جميلةمنك ياخي العزيز


----------



## mojahid (13 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بترول 2010 (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## eliker bahij (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم*


----------

